
Who Will Command the Robot Armies? - szx
http://idlewords.com/talks/robot_armies.htm
======
hackuser
For those considering reading it: At first it seems a bit obvious, but insight
and brilliance soon come out. It's ery well done.

Note that none of the answers is: You.

